# Crude oil is getting cheaper â€” so why isn't gas?



## RJS (Feb 16, 2009)

Just in case you were wondering, I know I have.

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/29210445/


----------



## gortex6 (Feb 16, 2009)

Keep in mind that $35- barrol of oil is a cold sharp knife slowly thrusted into the ribs of state run oil companies; this includes Iran and Venezuela among others.  Because of the power struggles in Iraq, Saudi Arabia is not very friendly to Iran 

more food for thought...


----------



## Joey (Feb 16, 2009)

Good question..... I check several sites during the day but my favorite is: www.bloomberg.com/energy
It gives you the most up-to-date information.


----------



## gortex6 (Feb 16, 2009)

*Iranian Oil is under Iranian Arab territory.  Iranian Arabs hate Persians*







[ame="http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=2731401833414608073&ei=Te-ZSYacLIH6qgLhupWNDA&q=ahwazi+arabs&hl=en"]http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=2731401833414608073&ei=Te-ZSYacLIH6qgLhupWNDA&q=ahwazi+arabs&hl=en[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LH-4M_g5DBg"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LH-4M_g5DBg[/ame]


----------



## nick1368 (Feb 16, 2009)

i read that article this morning as well...very intersting.


----------



## TCShelton (Feb 17, 2009)

Everyone knows the answer to that one.  So the "upper-echelon" Masons who run the world can get rich...


----------



## RJS (Feb 17, 2009)

OH!  Pass me some of that trickle down then!


----------



## Curtis Wilson (Feb 19, 2009)

http://energyalmanac.ca.gov/gasoline/margins/index.html
Here is a breakdown for the cost of gas.  
roughly 53 cents on average for the gallon are set for Taxes on the gasoline.  http://www.zcar.com/forums/read/4/1999975 shows a map of each state charge for taxes.  You can see by the map that some of the more democratic states tax heavily to pay for their government programs.  That's just an opinion.

Its worse for Diesel as most states increase taxes to pay for the "damages" trucks cause to the roadways.  Diesel price increases also because of the increase in cost to refine the low sulfur Diesel.


----------

